# 

## Marcin-B

Napiszcie jakich używacie jakie preferujecie firmy. Mam na myśli zastosowanie amatorskie.

----------


## adam2007

> Napiszcie jakich używacie jakie preferujecie firmy. Mam na myśli zastosowanie amatorskie.


Amatory : Black&Decker , Bosch , ewentualnie te markeciaki Einhell czy jakoś tak.

Profesjonalne: Festo,Hilti

 :Lol:

----------


## Marcin-B

B&D wydaje mi się że przepłaca się za firmę. Mam przykre doświadczenia z tą firmą. Raczej zastanawiam się nad Einhellem. Dokładnie to chce kupić szlifierkę kątową i zastanawiam się co wybrać. (przypominam że chodzi o zastosowanie amatorskie) Bo może lepiej dopłacić i kupić Boscha (zielonego) ale nie jestem pewien czy będzie trwalsza w końcu za firme się płaci (a w cenie jest 30 - 40 % różnicy).

----------


## retrofood

dokladnie parę miesięcy temu był taki sam topic
Nie warto go odszukać? Przecież to proste.

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napiszcie jakich używacie jakie preferujecie firmy. Mam na myśli zastosowanie amatorskie.


kątówka mała - Bosch
kątówka duża - marketowy TMP za 200pln
wiertarka mała - Bosch
wiertarka duża - Celma
wyżynarka - Black&Decker
wkrętarka - no name

póki co wszystko działa od ponad roku  :smile:

----------


## Andriu

polecam szlifierkę kątową Eichela ma już 4 lata i działa gites, ma regulowane obroty i to jest również gites bo możesz założyć tarcze szlifierskie z papierem obniżyć obroty nawet do 3 tys i spoko się szlifuje, uważaj jak szlifujesz czy tniesz materiał który bardzo pyli to wloty powietrza owiń fizeliną  inaczej może szlak trafić nawet szlifierkę za 2000zł, Ja swoją wykonałem dużo prac począwszy od rowków do instalacji elektrychnej , c.o. kanalizacji a o cięciu płytek ceramicznych nie wspomne a cena jest naprawdę przystępna ważny jest kolor Eischela żółty jest dla amatorów ja mam tą droższą ale płaciłem w granicach 200zł

----------


## dudekdonice

Prowadzę własną firmę i elektronarzędzia u mnie pracują na najwyższych obrotach.
Jeżeli chodzi o szlifierki kontowe , to zajechałem kilka sztuk z różnych firm. Z tańszych sprzętów naprawdę polecam kontówkę firmy MAKTEC. Jest to sprzęt na podzespołach MAKITY. Obecnie na allegro jest aukcja w której szlifierka ta kosztuje 168 zł. 

Jeżeli chodzi o firmę einhel , to powiem tyle, że nawet nie warto myśleć o zakupie takich sprzętów.

pozdrawiam

----------


## beton44

> Prowadzę własną firmę i elektronarzędzia u mnie pracują na najwyższych obrotach.
> Jeżeli chodzi o szlifierki kontowe , to zajechałem kilka sztuk z różnych firm. Z tańszych sprzętów naprawdę polecam kontówkę firmy MAKTEC. Jest to sprzęt na podzespołach MAKITY. Obecnie na allegro jest aukcja w której szlifierka ta kosztuje 168 zł. 
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o firmę einhel , to powiem tyle, że nawet nie warto myśleć o zakupie takich sprzętów.
> 
> pozdrawiam



żeby wywiercić 5 dziur/rok

czy przeciąć 2 pręty/rok

to wystarczy raczej  :Confused:

----------


## NJerzy

Do zastosowań czysto amatorskich Black&Decker - mam wiele ich narzędzi, i jeśli się ich nie przeciąża wytrzymują latami. Im nowsze modele tym niestety słabsze. 

Wiertarka do wiercenia nie w betonie - czyli bez udaru - tylko Celma dwubiegowa (ta kiedyś zielona, obecnie niebieska, na licencji Bosha). Jeśli nie Celma to Metabo za 4x większą cenę.

Wiertarki akumulatorowe - Skill, zadziwiająco dobre za swoją cenę, nieporównywalnie żywotniejsze niż Einhell.

Bosh serii PRO jak najbardziej, amatorski mi "nie leży" - wolę B&D

Niektóre szlifierki kątowe Einhella całkiem dobre, innych narzędzi tej firmy nie polecam.

Mininarzędzia: Tylko PROXXON

Do ciężkiej pracy: Makita, Hilti, Metabo, Kress, niektóre Boshe.

----------


## Wosto

Witam.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/nie-kupuj...go,t103372.htm
Dodam tylko, że ja mam młotowiertarkę Einhella (chyba model 726) i nie narzekam, a sporo już na budowie przeszła.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marcin-B

Widze że co post to inne zdanie. Szlifierkę ide dzisiaj kupić i będzie to einhell ale nie wiem jeszcze jaką dokładnie mam do wyboru 3 modele z lini global (niby te bardziej "profesjonalne" od żółtych) 115 i 2 modele 125 mm tarcza. w cenach od 85 zł do 170 zł ale jak na razie to przekonuje się do tego modelu środkowego 125 mm moc  850 wat i kosztuje troche ponad 100 zł myśle że 500 wat to troche mało a musze dzisiaj naciąć 3 metrowy odcinek klinkieru na elewacji. Mam troche tarcz od mojego spalonego topexa 115 a w związku że obroty w szlifierkach 115 i 125 są takie same (ok 11000) nie ma problemu ze starymi tarczami (szczególnie diamentowa).
A z firmy einhel do tej pory posiadam
1. młot udarowy niebieski BH-G 826 jestem z niego zadowolony jest dość mocny można nim wiercić wiertłami koronowymi w cegle i nawet specjalnie nie zwalnia odrotów. Może troszke za słaby udar 2,5 J (z cegłą i słabym betonem daje rade) 
2. wiertarka 2 biegowa BSM 850 żólta (kiepsko wykonana) na pierwszym biegu 0-900 obr/min można nią mieszać cały worek gotowej zaprawy i nawet się nie zmęczyn, na moje potrzeby doskonała.
Pozdrawiam i dziekuje za podpowiedzi. Mam nadzieje że temat bedzie utrzymany może dowiem się jeszcze czegoś nowego.

----------


## Marcin-B

Co sądzicie o narzędziach NEO mam zamiar kupić klucze nasadowe tej firmy. Jak z ich jakością? w sklepie powiedzieli że jakość jest podobna do Stanleya. Ja wierze bo nie są takie tanie a w przypadku stanleya to płaci się za firmę. Grzechotki są takie same różnią się tylko kolorem a cena NEO ok 50 zł a Stanley 70 zł te 20 zł to za firmę! podobno są robione w tych samych zakładach w Chinach.

----------


## Krisker

Jeśli chodzi o einhella to w moim przypadku odczułem różnicę pomiędzy serią zółtą, a niebieską. Wkrętarka żółta po dwukrotnie krótszym okresie użytkowania ma już braki w regulacji obrotów (od razu kręci dość szybko), a akumulator ma już dość, mimo, że dbam o niego. W niebieskiej wszystko nadal bez zarzutu, poza tym, że spadła mi z 3m i rozwaliło się przełączanie obrotów lewo-prawo  :wink:  Jest mocniejsza, precyzyjniejsza i lepiej wykonana.

----------


## Marcin-B

zastanawiałem się czy między Einhellem żółtym a niebieskim jest jakaś różnica poza jakością wykonania. Z tego co pisze Krisker to wychodzi że jest. Mi bardziej zależy na trwałości niż na wyglądzie. Jeśli ktoś na 100 % wie  że niebieski Einhell ma trwalsze przekładnie czy silniki to niech napisze a wiecej nie kupie nic z żółtej serii

----------


## tomaszekp

Czy ktoś zna firmy ze Śląska, gdzie można wypożyczyć ręczną strugarkę/heblarkę elektryczną o szerokości frezu min. 20 cm?

----------


## Marcin-B

kupiłem wzmiankowaną szlifierkę Einhella WS-PG 125 (niebieska) zastanawiałem się jeszcze nad B&D w podobnej cenie ale się rozmyśliłem (miałem przygode z firmą B&D i już  nigdy więcej). Troszkę nią wczoraj pracowałem i wydaje się solidna. Myśle że można nią ciąć spokojnie przez 30 min bez przerwy i nie powinna się zagrzać.

----------


## Marcin-B

Ponawiam moje pytanie "Co sądzicie o narzędziach NEO mam zamiar kupić klucze nasadowe tej firmy. Jak z ich jakością? w sklepie powiedzieli że jakość jest podobna do Stanleya. Ja wierze bo nie są takie tanie a w przypadku stanleya to płaci się za firmę. Grzechotki są takie same różnią się tylko kolorem a cena NEO ok 50 zł a Stanley 70 zł te 20 zł to za firmę! podobno są robione w tych samych zakładach w Chinach."
Pozdrawiam Marcin

----------


## garbus2

> Ponawiam moje pytanie "Co sądzicie o narzędziach NEO mam zamiar kupić klucze nasadowe tej firmy. Jak z ich jakością? w sklepie powiedzieli że jakość jest podobna do Stanleya. Ja wierze bo nie są takie tanie a w przypadku stanleya to płaci się za firmę. Grzechotki są takie same różnią się tylko kolorem a cena NEO ok 50 zł a Stanley 70 zł te 20 zł to za firmę! podobno są robione w tych samych zakładach w Chinach."
> Pozdrawiam Marcin


oczywiscie - zreszta w tych samych zakladach robi b&d, makita, bosh itp - wszystko rozni sie kontrola jakosci. Zeby bylo smieszniej to nawet hipermarketowe narzedzie za 29,99 jak sie trafi na sztuke i nie przesadza potrafi trzymac latami. Zreszta po co przeplacac - masz gwarancje 2 lata a przez ten okres wypracujesz juz co chciales

----------


## NJerzy

Mam kilka rzeczy NEO i jakość jest zadziwiająco dobra. Szczególnie polecam szczypce zwane popularnie "morsami".

----------


## Krisker

> Ponawiam moje pytanie "Co sądzicie o narzędziach NEO mam zamiar kupić klucze nasadowe tej firmy. Jak z ich jakością? w sklepie powiedzieli że jakość jest podobna do Stanleya. Ja wierze bo nie są takie tanie a w przypadku stanleya to płaci się za firmę. Grzechotki są takie same różnią się tylko kolorem a cena NEO ok 50 zł a Stanley 70 zł te 20 zł to za firmę! podobno są robione w tych samych zakładach w Chinach."
> Pozdrawiam Marcin


Mam kombinerki tej formy i są rewelacyjne   :ohmy:  - prosty zgryz  :wink:  , doskonałe dopasowanie i bardzo skuteczna obcinarka boczna (co nieczęsto się zdarza w kombinerkach w ogóle).

----------


## Witos

Nie mówcie mu! On potem skubie to z waszych szopek!   :big grin:

----------


## Krisker

> Nie mówcie mu! On potem skubie to z waszych szopek!


He, he   :big grin:   Czyżbyś już coś stracił?   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Marcin-B

podajcie mi jeszcze swoje adresy.

----------


## Krisker

> podajcie mi jeszcze swoje adresy.


Luzik - żartujemy   :big grin:

----------


## Marcin-B

wiem

----------


## Marcin-B

wiem

----------


## Marcin-B

kupiłem szlifierke taśmową einhell 850 W w biedronce. Dziwne ale była po 79 zł a w sklepie z elektronarzędziami za 170 zł. Sprawdzałem na allegro i taka szlifierka kosztuje 169 zł ale była też za 99 zł. Nie wiem jak to rozumieć czy to jakaś akcja promocyjna czy może poszła jakaś lipna partia. Gwarancja 2 lata wiec jak jest z nią coś nie tak to oddam. Do tej pory nigdy nie kupił bym czegoś takiego w biedronce, ale skusiła mnie cena.
Chciałem nią troszke przeszlifować podłogę (troszkę się może odnowi po lakierowaniu) jak nie wyjdzie to się wycyklinuje.

----------


## Krisker

> kupiłem szlifierke taśmową einhell 850 W w biedronce. Dziwne ale była po 79 zł a w sklepie z elektronarzędziami za 170 zł. Sprawdzałem na allegro i taka szlifierka kosztuje 169 zł ale była też za 99 zł. Nie wiem jak to rozumieć czy to jakaś akcja promocyjna czy może poszła jakaś lipna partia. Gwarancja 2 lata wiec jak jest z nią coś nie tak to oddam. Do tej pory nigdy nie kupił bym czegoś takiego w biedronce, ale skusiła mnie cena.
> Chciałem nią troszke przeszlifować podłogę (troszkę się może odnowi po lakierowaniu) jak nie wyjdzie to się wycyklinuje.


Mam taką i działa. Przeszlifowała schody i 50m2 podłogi. Trochę się grzeje, ale ogólnie spoko.

----------


## Marcin-B

Krisker a jak z taśmą szlifierską na ile m2 podłogi starczy jedna taśma? no i jakiego papieru użyć do parkietu?
ja chciałem zacząć od 60 a na koniec przelecieć jeszcze 100 albo 120
szlifować z ramką czy bez. bo wymiana taśmy jest kłopotliwa jak muszę zdjąć ramkę.

----------


## Krisker

> Krisker a jak z taśmą szlifierską na ile m2 podłogi starczy jedna taśma? no i jakiego papieru użyć do parkietu?
> ja chciałem zacząć od 60 a na koniec przelecieć jeszcze 100 albo 120
> szlifować z ramką czy bez. bo wymiana taśmy jest kłopotliwa jak muszę zdjąć ramkę.


Taśmówki używałem do zgrubnego szlifowania. Taśma 60, 80. Zużyłem około 10 taśm, z czego część się uszkodziła (np. najechanie na ostry wkręt). Dokładniej szlifowałem już oscylacyjną (papier 120, 180, 220). O jaką ramkę Ci chodzi?

----------


## Marcin-B

> Napisał Marcin-B
> 
> Krisker a jak z taśmą szlifierską na ile m2 podłogi starczy jedna taśma? no i jakiego papieru użyć do parkietu?
> ja chciałem zacząć od 60 a na koniec przelecieć jeszcze 100 albo 120
> szlifować z ramką czy bez. bo wymiana taśmy jest kłopotliwa jak muszę zdjąć ramkę.
> 
> 
> Taśmówki używałem do zgrubnego szlifowania. Taśma 60, 80. Zużyłem około 10 taśm, z czego część się uszkodziła (np. najechanie na ostry wkręt). Dokładniej szlifowałem już oscylacyjną (papier 120, 180, 220). O jaką ramkę Ci chodzi?


do szlifierki przymocowana jest od spodu metalowa ramka, która ogranicza głębokość szlifowania
[/img]http://photos02.allegro.pl/photos/oryginal/251/76/01/251760161[img]

coś takiego jak na dole w rogu (nie wiem czy mi sie udało wstawić)[/img]

----------


## Marcin-B



----------


## Marcin-B

jak się wstawia obrazki bo mi coś nie wychodzi?

----------


## Krisker

> jak się wstawia obrazki bo mi coś nie wychodzi?


Link nie jest poprawny.

----------


## OGC

> Napisał Marcin-B
> 
> jak się wstawia obrazki bo mi coś nie wychodzi?
> 
> 
> Link nie jest poprawny.


Znaczy się plik o nazwie "251760161" istnieje na serwerze allegro i można go ściągnąć na dysk korzystając z tego linku. 
Tylko nie ma żadnego rozszerzenia (jpg, gif itp.) i może dlatego forum nie umie go wyświetlić.

----------


## TataMuminek

Chciałbym wznowic temat. Noszę się z zamiarem zakupu szlifierki stołowej do zastosowań amatorskich, głównie do ostrzenia noży  kosiarek. Czasami przydażą się inne pracki ale raczej drobne. Proszę o poradę i Wasze doświadczenia; Jaka firma ? (Bass Polska, Einhell - nieb czy żółty inne ?? ) oraz jaka moc - 400 W - wystarczy ? 700 ??

----------


## NJerzy

Szukaj ostrzałki a nie szlifierki - czyli takiej która ma bardzo małe obroty, i jeszcze najlepiej kamień zanurzony w korytku z wodą. Szlifierką zniszczysz ten nóż do kosiarki.

----------


## robinoc

A ja do ostrzenia narzędzi, noży do kosiarki( i do jedzonka też  :Wink2: ) , nożyczek itp używam szlifierki taśmowej, którą mocuję do blatu i taśmą 100 pięknie i precyzyjnie ostrzę narzędzia.

----------


## Artur83

Ja używam już od jakiegoś czasu narzędzi firmy Tryton. Naprawdę świetna firma. Jak na razie ani razu się nie zawiodłem.

----------


## KajetanKajtek

ja korzystam obecnie z ręcznej szlifierki 5'' od Adlera. Nie jest zbyt ciężka – 1,8 kg więc ergonomia na „pieć z minusem”  :wink:  wydajność ok, nawet nie grzeje się jakoś okrutnie :wink:  sporo drewna pod nią się zeszlifowało w garażu – efekty pozytywne.

----------


## sokratis

Tryton ma bardzo szeroką jak na niezbyt szeroko znaną firmę, sporo elektronarzędzi u nich debiutowało przez ostatnie lata, coraz bardziej specjalistycznych. Jak miałem okazję wziąć ostatnio ich katalog do ręki to bardzo się zdziwiłem bogatą ofertą, parę lat temu to tego było jak na lekarstwo.

----------


## almarat

Rzeczywiście , po prostu do niektórych rzeczy trzeba się przekonać a nie tylko patrzec czy znana firma  :smile: , ja mam w domu kilka narzedzi Tryton bo znajomy ma hurtowa znizke  i sprawuja się bez zarzutu.

----------


## sokratis

Ja kupiłem od nich ostatnio szlifierkę kątową w uczciwej cenie i jestem z niej zadowolony. Tarcz tylko kupiłem od początku nowe, a tak to samo urządzenie okazało się bardzo dobre. Niektórzy zapominają np. wywietrzyć szlifierkę po intensywnej pracy na wolnych obrotach i są zdziwieni, że silnik się pali.

----------


## mnocon

wiertarka udarowa - makita - uzywana ok 2-3 lata zaliczyla budowe domu, remont u brata i teraz czeka ja moja budowa  :wink: 
katowka - jakis no name z marketu za 150 zl - wylacznik przestal dzialac pozatym ok
wkretarka boch - taka mini mam ja od 5 lat, sprawdza sie przy szafkach itp
wkretarka B&D - prawie nie uzywana padla przy wiekszym wysyilku - skrecanie plyt na wiacie  :sad: 
wkretarko wiertarka - Milwaukee - nowy nabytek, wypowiem ze za rok  :wink: 
pila oscylacyjna einhel czy jakos tak mamy ja od zawsze  :smile:  i jeszcze dziala

----------


## Redakcja

W domu warsztacie warto mieć kilka przydatnych narzędzi. Jakie? Zobacz nasz film poradnik:



Więcej filmów poradnikowych - zobacz na murator.tv - Telewizja poradnikowa dla Was

----------


## wojtekb32

Około dwa czy trzy lata temu musiałem kupić wiertarkę, ponieważ podczas remontu kuchni trzeba było podwiesić szafki o kilka cm do góry i kupiłem wiertarkę firmy Hitachi i do dzisiaj działa dosłownie bezproblemowo  :smile:  Mimo, że była wielokrotnie pożyczana, eksportowana i przebijała się przez naprawdę grube ściany to żadne wiertło się nie złamało ani nawet nie skrzywiło.
Polecam i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Kizior Syberyjski

Bosch, do użytku doraźnego mam zielone, częściej i do ciężkich prac niebieskie.

----------


## przemo1

> mąż ma  różnej  marki ale ze sklepu spam


o masz - co za nachalna reklama w większości postów cewalunka

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Elektronarzędzia Bosch cieszą się wielką popularnością na polskim rynku od wielu lat. Przez ten czas, jako jeden z czołowych producentów, dostosowywaliśmy się do potrzeb zarówno dla zawodowców, jak i majsterkowiczów - dlatego obok linii niebieskiej (dedykowanej dla rzemiosła i przemysłu) oferujemy również linię zieloną - stworzoną z myślą o tych, którzy za elektronarzędzia nie chwytają codziennie.

----------

